

New York Times and Time Magazine Stream HTML5 Video for iPad - g0atbutt
http://codesketch.com/?p=879

======
g0atbutt
This is coming via brightcove, a company that handles video for some pretty
big clients (AOL, Fox, GM, A&E). Whatever it takes to get us off flash I'm all
for.

------
jamesbritt
"Apple has single handily convinced the industry to move away from a
proprietary solution (flash) to an open standard."

Really.

Single handily.

Interesting.

~~~
g0atbutt
I would say so. Think about where consumer adoption was before it was
announced that the iPad wouldn't have flash. Everyone was scrambling to get
Flash ported to their mobile platform (Android, WebOS, BB).

Apple was able to draw a line in the sand and said "Web standards, or
nothing", and the industry listened. There is not a major media company that
isn't thinking about how to reach iPad/mobile users, and web standards are now
the best way to do it.

~~~
jamesbritt
" ... and the industry listened. "

And there just happened to be this HTML5 thing that, among others goals,
sought to replace proprietary video with something else. Without that, what
would brightcove be streaming? Quicktime? Would they be updating their
infrastructure solely to support Apple gadgets?

Apple is but one player in the drive to oust Flash.

~~~
othermaciej
"singlehandedly" is giving us way too much credit, but we did help a lot with
the design of the spec for the HTML5 video element, shipped the first
implementation in any browser, and gave a lot of early feedback on the spec.

~~~
jamesbritt
OK, but bottom line is, "singlehandedly" is the wrong description.

------
ErrantX
Automatic device detection interests me - what does that mean?

Is that: older browsers with no HTML5 (or ones with no H.264) support will get
the Flash version _or_ iPad/iPhone will get HTML5 and everything else Flash?

